# Nasraj?? (Chuck Norris Poster)



## Thomas26

I can translate the top part no problem, (You think that you are hardcore?) But what does the word (nasraj) mean?? And how exactly does the bottom translate? Dzięke


----------



## BezierCurve

"Nasraj" is imperative of "to shit on", so, the whole sentence goes like: "Then shit on the ceiling."


----------



## Thomas26

Thanks! 

And where it says "To pogadamy"..... So, (nasraj na sufit)=(shit on the cieling).....(to pogadamy)=(then we'll chat)....? But I don't think the word (to)=(then). Any help is appriciated.


----------



## grzejnix

yeah, exactly. here "to" translates to "then".

the whole sentance could be more accurately translated using an if... then... pattern, id est:

if you manage to shit on the ceiling, then we can talk (on equal terms).

another example:

oddaj mi pieniądze, to pogadamy
if u give me back my money, then we can talk


----------



## Thomas26

grzejnix said:


> yeah, exactly. here "to" translates to "then".



  Can you maybe explain the grammatical reason or the times when TO=THEN......Are there certain sentences or certain times when this is the case? Dzięke


----------



## Ben Jamin

"To" is an idiom, and as such should only be learned by heart. It is an informal equivalent of "więc"/"wtedy". It is probably a shortening of "to tedy", "to" being a much used particle filling just an "empty space" in the speech, somehow like "no" ("no tak").


----------



## grzejnix

for your question, I can generalize this rule like this:

condition often in the form of imperative  + to + what happends if the condition is fullfiled.



zjedz obiad, to wyjdziesz na dwór = if you eat the dinner, and then you can go outside

dotknij mnie, to pożałujesz = if you touch me, then you will regret

zabij Zoriaka, to dam ci złote zęby = if you kill Zoriak, I will give you golden teeth.


----------



## Thomas26

dziękuję bardzo


----------



## Thomas26

BezierCurve said:


> "Nasraj" is imperative of "to shit on",



I thought the imperative of " to shit on" was sraj.....where did the (*na*)sraj come from?


----------



## Thomas26

Thomas26 said:


> I thought the imperative of " to shit on" was sraj.....where did the (*na*)sraj come from?



sraj = to shit and nasraj = to shit on?  the na meaning on?


----------



## Ben Jamin

Thomas26 said:


> sraj = to shit and nasraj = to shit on?  the na meaning on?


"sraj" is an imperfective form, and means "begin to shit" or "go on shitting", the stress is on the process, like with all imperfective verbs.
"nasraj na x" is a perfective form, and means "while shitting, place your shit on the x spot"
The same is, analogically with other pairs of verbs in imperative:
pij= "start drinking" or "go on drinking"
wypij + x= "drink up x", where x is a concrete container.
Pisz/napisz, maluj/namaluj, are other examples of such pairs where the perfective verb has a meaning of obtaining a clearly defined result .
Note: not all verbs can form such pairs. Many imperfective verbs do not have a perfective verb with the same lexical meaning, only differing in aspect. For example: "szukaj" (search, seek, look for)  will have a perfective counterpart with a clearly defined result in "znajdź" (find), while "przeszukaj" or "poszukaj" means only "carry out the search".


----------



## CharlesXavier

And just like Ben Jamin wrote I have to say that many Poles (including me) find it difficult to use phrasal verbs. We have pairs of words such as pij/wypij and these consist of only *one word*, if you wanted to say wypij in English you would have to use *two words* 'drink up'. The problem is that there is no general rule on what preposition should be added to form a phrasal verb and that can be tricky for ones learning English

I have to say that in Polish we create other forms of infinitive by slightly modifying words such as:
pić (infinitive)
pij (imperative)
*na*pij (się) (imperative but perfect, drink so much until you're full)
*wy*pij (coś) (drink something *up*)

and so on


----------

